# Which Amp sims has the best 5150 sound?



## vejichan (Nov 28, 2019)

I am after that original 5150 block letter peavey sound. Which amp sim is the closest?


----------



## atoragon (Nov 28, 2019)

in my opinion peavey revalver, it's the closest to the sound of the first model.


----------



## Flappydoodle (Nov 30, 2019)

Nolly, but TSEX50 is really good and much cheaper, if you're on a budget

STL isn't so good IMO. I tried the Will Putney suite and the 5150 doesn't really sound like a 5150.


----------



## TonyFlyingSquirrel (Dec 2, 2019)

STL Will Putney does nicely, but I think the Nolly based on his own personally modded 5150 takes it to another level.


----------



## PatientMental76 (Dec 2, 2019)

Neural Nolly hands down


----------



## vejichan (Dec 2, 2019)

Is molly much better at the 5150 sound than tse x50?


----------



## Bentaycanada (Dec 2, 2019)

I’m loving the Toontracks EZMix Mark Lewis pack, that has a preset called ‘Iron 6550 Rhythm’. I’m 99% sure it’s a 6505 amp, and it’s so bloody impressive. I’d never need to record my 6505 with this preset ready to go.


----------



## Flappydoodle (Dec 2, 2019)

vejichan said:


> Is molly much better at the 5150 sound than tse x50?



It's better in terms of feel IMO. The Nolly has that low end chunk of the original 5150. 

But with double tracked guitars, post-processing etc, you'd never be able to tell the difference in the final result.

The Nolly has 4 cabs and several mics which you can tweak. Nolly did the IRs, so they're good

TSE includes a bunch of commercial impulse responses. Some are great. Some not so great.

In terms of value for money, TSE is better IMO. It's also a complete suite with a TS808, noise gate, amp, cabs, effects/EQ. But in terms of versatility, Nolly is best. If you could only have one, and don't mind paying more, get the Nolly.


----------



## Ericjutsu (Dec 2, 2019)

I'd get the Nolly if you can afford it. Better feel for sure. The TSE is great too although it sounds a little more cloudy. Too many mids in the 800hz range, but it's still really good, especially for the price.


----------



## Boofchuck (Dec 3, 2019)

I'm also going to say the Nolly. The other heads, effects, and cabs included in the Nolly are great as well.


----------



## TonyFlyingSquirrel (Dec 3, 2019)

I have the Will Putney STL, and the 5150 there is top shelf too, but, the Nolly is based on his own personal 5150 that he himself has modded quite particularly, and if you want _that_ 5150, then definitely get the Nolly. If you don't want _his_ 5150, then the Will Putney owns quite well. I went with the Will Putney largely because the Bogner Uberschall and the Diezel VH4 amp models have been my "go to" for a decade & a half.


----------



## stockwell (Dec 4, 2019)

My favorite amp sim is the insanely underrated Kazrog Thermionik. It has 3 5150 models and IMO they sound awesome. Disclaimer: I've never owned a 5150, but I did grow up listening to metalcore, so the 5150 sound is pretty ingrained in my brain. 

Unfortunately you can't buy Thermionik right now. Shane took it off the market while he works on the sequel. But when it drops I'm going to instantly upgrade.


----------



## Mathemagician (Dec 5, 2019)

I always throw love at the TSEX50. It is just really good at doing what it says right out of the box. 

Not knocking any of the others as I have no experience with them. But I do own a Helix and Kemper and if you just want to drop minimal cash for practice and scratch tracks? TSE.


----------



## Reasoning Reflections (Dec 15, 2019)

In my ears the Neural Nolly suit is as close as it can get. I cant decide which i prefer the most, my Axe II or Nolly one. Such an amazing product


----------



## WarMachine (Dec 16, 2019)

TSE X50 vote from me as well. I haven't tried the Nolly plugin, though i'd like to. I've tried many other 5150 sims, Helix Native/TH-3/TH-U/Bias etc and i always come back to the TSE. I've got a stock 5150 sig model and a few years ago i did a recording of just the preamp section ran thru reaper with IR's i use. I did the same take on the TSE and there was zero, _*zero *_difference in sound. Bit of a one trick pony in terms of what all it can do and what effects it comes loaded with, but let's face it; the amp it's based off of isn't known for it's versatility lol.


----------



## decoy205 (Dec 20, 2019)

I haven’t tried all of these but the revalver is awesome and I own a block letter.


----------



## axxessdenied (Dec 20, 2019)

The nolly sim is great just not a fan of the cab choices.


----------

